# Silvia V6???



## Bica60s (Dec 3, 2019)

Forgive the newbee question but being undecided between this and the Gaggia Classic (2019 model) can anyone answer whether the V6 has had any of the earlier shortcomings addressed and whether it's a good buy for the money? There's not a huge amount in it price wise. The Classic has creapt up over the years and the last model (now being discontinued it seems) is averaging £425 compared with £475 for the V6. It may have been asked a thousand times but no-where can I find a definitive answer hence this simple question: Given the money, is the V6 worth the small additional premium over the Classic and secondly, is it's brew pressure set to 9 Bar is it higher?


----------

